# Solicito manual de servicio y diagrama del Samsung UN49K6500AF



## tomassd (Jul 17, 2021)

Solicito manual de servicio y diagrama del Samsung UN49K6500AF.
No da imagen pero sonido si, hay backlight.
Parece que la falla esta en la T-CON BN96-41774A o BN97-11633A.


----------



## J2C (Jul 17, 2021)

.


@tomassd Te fijaste que *San Google* es tu mejor amigo?, dentro de los primeros 8 link's te dice el chasis de dicho televisor y una búsqueda posterior te da de donde bajarlo en los primeros 5 link's



Salu2.-


----------



## tomassd (Ago 9, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> @tomassd Te fijaste que *San Google* es tu mejor amigo?, dentro de los primeros 8 link's te dice el chasis de dicho televisor y una búsqueda posterior te da de donde bajarlo en los primeros 5 link's
> ...


Gracias, pero me salen puras ventas de este tv


----------



## KareDany (Ago 9, 2021)

Holaaaaaa, revisa este Manual de Entrenamiento de Samsung, pudiera ser de ayuda


----------



## lossless (Feb 9, 2022)

*S*olicito manual service *S*amsung un40j6400


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 9, 2022)

lossless dijo:


> *S*olicito manual service *S*amsung un40j6400


Tiene una fuente:
BN81-12033A

fuente:





						Samsung UN40J6400 no enciende - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - SAMSUNG - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics
					

Samsung UN40J6400 no enciende - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - SAMSUNG - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics



					www.dtforum.info
				



Pero no encuentro el chassis, y con el mismo se puede hallar algo similar


----------



## lossless (Feb 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> BN81-12033A



En la placa dice BN44 00709E

Encontré la falla en la placa fuente, un doble diodo Schottky .en corto, el que produce los 13 v.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 14, 2022)

Quizá aún te sirva, te lo adjunto, descomprimir solo el primer archivo, este extraerá los demás.


----------

